# Used wrong measurements for bacon brine...



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

Greetings,

Doing a wet brine on my pork belly for the first time. Used a calculator to do it, but it was based on curing salt, not Tender Quick which I used. It has been sitting for 8 days in the brine, is it garbage? Salvageable? 

Thank you

10lb pork belly

Tender Quick15.88 g or 0.56 ozSea Salt158.76 g or 5.6 ozWater1.814 litres or 0.479 gallons


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2020)

Nitrite is effective over a range, you are Light on Nitrite. Adding 2 teaspoon, of Cure #1 will get you close enough. Adding more TQ, I have no idea how much, will result in a ridiculously salty bacon, requiring soaking and test frying to adjust. Add Cure #1 and soak an additional 7 days, rinse and rest in the refer, uncovered on a rack, 2 to 3 days, then smoke...JJ


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nitrite is effective over a range, you are Light on Nitrite. Adding 2 teaspoon, of Cure #1 will get you close enough. Adding more TQ will result in a ridiculously salty bacon, requiring soaking and test frying to adjust. Add Cure #1 and soak an additional 7 days, rinse and rest in the refer, uncovered on a rack, 2 to 3 days, then smoke...JJ



Thanks, I have not had any luck finding Prague powder locally. I will try again but I doubt it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 29, 2020)

hopkinsb said:


> Thanks, I have not had any luck finding Prague powder locally. I will try again but I doubt it.


Check out academy. Or order it online


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Check out academy. Or order it online


Will do, I assumed I needed to do this right away to avoid it from spoiling?


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nitrite is effective over a range, you are Light on Nitrite. Adding 2 teaspoon, of Cure #1 will get you close enough. Adding more TQ, I have no idea how much, will result in a ridiculously salty bacon, requiring soaking and test frying to adjust. Add Cure #1 and soak an additional 7 days, rinse and rest in the refer, uncovered on a rack, 2 to 3 days, then smoke...JJ


So called the last place, they don't sell prague powder, but they sell a cure that they says goes with tender quick. Ill stop by there and pick that up, I think its pure nitrite?


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm trying to wrap my head around your predicament.   *TQ instructions: For a wet brine, add one cup of Tender Quick® to four cups of water.*  You had less than a tablespoon of TQ added to just under 1/2 gallon of liquid, so very dilute. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Nitrite is effective over a range, you are Light on Nitrite. Adding 1 teaspoon, of Cure #1 will get you close enough. Adding more TQ, I have no idea how much, will result in a ridiculously salty bacon, requiring soaking and test frying to adjust. Add Cure #1 and soak an additional 7 days, rinse and rest in the refer, uncovered on a rack, 2 to 3 days, then smoke...JJ



JJ, how did you arrive at your calculation in your advice?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2020)

Oopps Good Catch...I was using a Rough estimation since using Nitrite Cure for color and flavor on whole muscle,  is not as critical as in Cured Sausage. The OP added 2.6 tsp TQ containing, .5%Nitrite and .5%Nitrate.  Originally I  said add 1teaspoon, thinking that would get the Nitrite over 80ppm and Safe, but I was only seeing 10 pound belly in my head. BUT...Your question made me look again and I forgot about the Water! So revised, it needs " 2 teaspoons Cure # 1! " I will edit...JJ

DO NOT BUY PURE NITRITE!!!!!
EVEN SLIGHT MISMEASUREMENT CAN KILL YOU!!!


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Oopps Good Catch...I was using a Rough estimation since using Nitrite Cure for color and flavor on whole muscle,  is not as critical as in Cured Sausage. The OP added 2.6 tsp TQ containing, .5%Nitrite and .5%Nitrate.  Originally I  said add 1teaspoon, thinking that would get the Nitrite over 80ppm and Safe, only seeing 10 pound belly. BUT...Your question made me look again and i forgot about the Water! So revised, it needs " 2 teaspoons Cure # 1! "
> DO NOT BUY PURE NITRITE!!!!!
> EVEN SLIGHT MISMEASUREMENT CAN KILL YOU!!!



Thank you so much, found some!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2020)

Looks like Weston contains 6.25% Nitrite, same as other types of Cure #1. Add 2 teaspoon to your Brine and you will be ok.....Or better yet!
Make a Fresh Brine, less likely to spoil in the additional 7 days, using...1 Gallon Water, 1 Tablespoon Walton Cure and 3 oz Sea Salt, soak as above. This will Guarantee Safe and not too Salty Success...JJ


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks like Weston contains 6.25% Nitrite, same as other types of Cure #1. Add 2 teaspoon to your Brine and you will be ok.....Or better yet!
> Make a Fresh Brine, less likely to spoil in the additional 7 days, using...1 Gallon Water, 1 Tablespoon Walton Cure and 3 oz Sea Salt, soak as above. This will Guarantee Safe and not too Salty Success...JJ



Done

New brine
1 gallon
1 tablespoon Weston Prague #1 
3 oz Seasalt

I just make sure it doesn't smell when I pull it out?

Thanks again


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2020)

Correct. The Nose, Knows. Ive only lost one batch dry rub curing and that was my fault for not massaging and turning enough.
7 days should balance everything, then the final rest lets the Cure completely equalize and the belly air dries to form a Sticky Pellicle for good color and smoke flavor...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2020)

Just FYI . The amount for TQ listed as 1 cup TQ in 4 cups of water is correct as listed on the bag . 
For 24 HOURS . This is a strong mix intended for shorter cure times .


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Just FYI . The amount for TQ listed as 1 cup TQ in 4 cups of water is correct as listed on the bag .
> For 24 HOURS . This is a strong mix intended for shorter cure times .


Good to know, I didn't even read the bag tbh, I was following a recipe and didn't realize tender quick (the only one I was able to find locally) was not the same as curing salt.... 

Pork had a bit of a smell, nothing terrible, hoping it was the blood, washed it off and put it in a new brine.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 30, 2020)

hopkinsb said:


> Good to know, I didn't even read the bag tbh,


The last line on the bag says , Follow directions carefully . Lol. Now you know that it's different , just learn how to use it correctly and what you like to use it on . I use it for jerky and dried beef or Canadian bacon . You can rub it on dry too . 1 Tablespoon per pound of WHOLE muscle meat , and 1 1/2 teaspoon per pound of GROUND meat . 
Bearcarver has a bunch of info on curing with TQ in his step by steps . 
Look at the cured and smoked section . 





						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## hopkinsb (Dec 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> The last line on the bag says , Follow directions carefully . Lol. Now you know that it's different , just learn how to use it correctly and what you like to use it on . I use it for jerky and dried beef or Canadian bacon . You can rub it on dry too . 1 Tablespoon per pound of WHOLE muscle meat , and 1 1/2 teaspoon per pound of GROUND meat .
> Bearcarver has a bunch of info on curing with TQ in his step by steps .
> Look at the cured and smoked section .
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I will probably avoid using Tender Quick as it contains sugar. I eat a carnivore diet and one of the reasons I am getting into curing and smoking my own meat is most store bought stuff has sugar. Oh well, learn something new everyday haha.

Now, what to do with these pork sirloin roasts?


----------



## hopkinsb (Jan 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Correct. The Nose, Knows. Ive only lost one batch dry rub curing and that was my fault for not massaging and turning enough.
> 7 days should balance everything, then the final rest lets the Cure completely equalize and the belly air dries to form a Sticky Pellicle for good color and smoke flavor...JJ


It has q slight sour smell, but not strong at all. Drained it, soaking it, will put it back in fridge overnight and see if it worsens


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 4, 2021)

Slice a strip off and cook it. If it Taste good you are fine. Ive had bacon go just a little ways south of tasty. It didn't have a Bad smell or taste but it was not a good taste either. It was what Mom would call having an Off Flavor. I tossed the chunk of Belly as smoking would not bring it back...JJ


----------

